# WES verification



## Canadadream (May 9, 2016)

A uniquie condition of mine.. I have sent my B.COM and MBA for ECA in sealed envelop as per the WES requirement. It got rejected 4 times.... they approved my certificate (as per the site) but my mark sheets they say envelop not sealed as per the requirement... Every time i checked that there is seal of the university along with Registrar seal and signature... 

Now i am trying to reach WES on telephone .. i have been on hold for nearly an hour or so but no reply... i sent mails .. again no reply.. Now i am really wondering how to reach them to understand exactly what they want it to be like...

Can anybody pour some light on this.. Did anybody experience something like this...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The signatures are required to cover the seal on the envelope.

Other than that, sit on hold on the phone and they will answer eventually.


----------



## Canadadream (May 9, 2016)

For us to be on hold on phone cost hell... is there any other alternative to reach WES....pls let me know....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Emigration is expensive. Either pay the phone charges or use email.


----------



## Canadadream (May 9, 2016)

Thank you for your input... but not helpfull.... i wanted to know that anybody have faced similar issue and what did you do to come out of it... 

I dont want unnecessary comments.. if you anybody have an idea please comment ..otherwise please ignore...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canadadream said:


> Thank you for your input... but not helpfull.... i wanted to know that anybody have faced similar issue and what did you do to come out of it...
> 
> I dont want unnecessary comments.. if you anybody have an idea please comment ..otherwise please ignore...



First of all, you do not determine who comments or what they say. Second, my comments were entirely appropriate - if you want to speak to them wait on the phone and pay the charges. If those charges are too expensive for you then one does have to wonder how you can afford to emigrate as doing so is a very expensive proposition.


----------



## Canadadream (May 9, 2016)

AND by the way.. this forum is to help others.. not for anybody's entertainment.. different people understand things different way.. if you can't help at least do not discourage people... 

Look at how Australian things work.. that is really called forum... here people come for their time pass.. play with others emotions and kill the moral and leave.. 

Pathetic... and Very very sad


----------

